# Georgia Peach t-shirt



## suthernkumfert (Jun 29, 2010)

hello to all, i have come up with a design, that is attached, and I wanted to know how would you go about promoting this shirt. I will be selling the shirt for $15 and can offer a discount if someone orders more than one shirt. I live in columbus ga and am willing to take any advice anyone has to help me sell more shirts.

thanks in advance!


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

I would try to get your cost down to 7-10 on a decent shirt then take it directly to some of your downtown urban stores. You sell them for ten they sell to customer for 20.00. If you want 15$ I suggest going to street fairs or your down town flea markets. Or ask a local club owner that serves your target market if you can hang out at the bar and sell your shirts.

Those are some quick ways to start generating some revenue to reinvest. Make sure your vendor licenses are up to date when you start selling to the public and stores.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

your vendors license expires in VA? huh. 

if you tried selling in a bar, i would think that you should offer the manager or owner a cut of the profit. after all, you're kinda taking money out of people's pocket they would spend at the club, eh? and if you are allowed, i would consider looking into one of those credit card attachments to your smart phone (it's like 2.69% charge of the price of the transaction, though i don't know if there are some kind of bank fees attached on top of that). just a thought....


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

+1 for cutting the bar owner in on a share. Yup you pay yearly for your local vendor license in my area. It was also a nice way to say make sure you have your licenses lol.


----------



## suthernkumfert (Jun 29, 2010)

Hegemone said:


> I would try to get your cost down to 7-10 on a decent shirt then take it directly to some of your downtown urban stores. You sell them for ten they sell to customer for 20.00. If you want 15$ I suggest going to street fairs or your down town flea markets. Or ask a local club owner that serves your target market if you can hang out at the bar and sell your shirts.
> 
> Those are some quick ways to start generating some revenue to reinvest. Make sure your vendor licenses are up to date when you start selling to the public and stores.


Right now i am using a gildan 2000l which is the ladies cut shirt. I can them for that price range at no problem but since i am selling them myself i am charging 15 each. I think you have some good ideas as far getting to the urban store and clubs...thanks


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

thanks for the nod, mikel. 

there seems to be a lot of differences in the way states do their vendors licenses. for instance, here in ohio, or at least in montgomery county, i believe my license allows me to only do retail out of my store, and that probably extends to a home business as long as the city approves. to sell otherwise there are different kinds of licenses that i'm vaguely aware of, but not exactly sure what they all are and are supposed to do because, well, i don't one of those.  there are event and transient licenses, for example, as i recall (i would reckon that in the case of going to bar to bar as one might do selling flowers or the like, you would have a transient license that allows sales anywhere in the county). 

in some states, a vendors license is even free. i think i paid $25 for mine (ohio). you should call the tax department (department of the treasury) and ask to see what kind of licenses you need to be legal for what you want to do.


----------

